# Strange moaning



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Just went outside. One of my hens seems to be moaning or just being really noisy. It's a distressed noise. And she shakes her head, beak seems to be wet and it's almost as if she sneezed but more like she was trying to clear her throat? Ugh! Help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get her on some Tylan ASAP. That said, there could be more going on here. You will need to watch her closely.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I've got her crated now. She seems perfectly normal now? What the heck!?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it possible she had something caught in her throat?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I thought the same thing. I opened her mouth looked in there.. I didn't see anything but that was my guess. I also checked for a lodged egg. Nothing. After I put her in the crate she stopped. It was the strangest thing I have ever seen.


----------

